# Heavy Duty WW tools designed for special needs woodworkers



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I was on thewoodwhisperer.com’s community forum tonight, in an area where people were talking about their favorite tools when one gentleman said his favorite was his “General Access” tablesaw, designed for limited-mobility users and especially those like himself, who uses a wheelchair. He indicated it was basically the same as General’s 650 series table saw, except it was 6” shorter, designed to be operating by someone sitting.

We all know General & General International make good stuff, running in the same family with Jet, Delta, Powermatic, etc. With a little research I learned that they make a whole line of stationary tools designed for special access. They call it their Access line.

There I saw a 10” tilting arbor cabinet saw (3hp or 5hp, 485 lbs); a 16”x42” 1-1/2hp wood turning lathe (395 lbs); a 15” 6-speed drill press (3/4hp, 4-1/2” spindle travel), 191 lbs.; an 8” jointer (74” table, 1-1/2 to 3 hp, 428 lbs); and a 15” wheel bandsaw with a 1hp motor (300 lbs). 

I hadn’t seen anything like them before (but then, I’m often the last to know!) and thought it would be good info for the forum.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jim,

That is very good to have this information here.

Thanks for a great post!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Good to see a company that "listened".


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting that info Jim.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Thanks very much for the info, Jim. I am very happy to learn of this line of equipment. As soon as suffficient funds come my way, I will become a customer.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting this info..and we Minnesotans understand the 40 below joke too!


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you. Never had a clue any thing would be made for woodworking other than what was custom made. I thought wheelchair users and others like me who use other methods of getting around (power scooter) would be too small of a market.

And galturner, hello from a fellow Minnesotan.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting. The replies show that there is a market and suppliers are ready to serve that market. I'm sure that we will be seeing some outstanding woodworking projects on the forum.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I forget to mention: if there are any turners on this section, Oneway makes a lathe suited for people to sit to use. A bit pricey, I think about 2800.00 American


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

gal turner said:


> Thanks for posting this info..and we Minnesotans understand the 40 below joke too!


Yeppers.. and as we both know, if only it were a joke!


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> Yeppers.. and as we both know, if only it were a joke!



Before the hip replacement I used to love it, the colder the better. Even used to plan on living in Alaska. Now I think of warm states and am inside most of the winter unless it is to go to the doc's, relatives or my Wife wants company while she drives around doing errands. Don't even get to go outside and play with the dogs for a hour a day like I used to be able to do up until about 4-5 years ago. I miss liking it and not having it keep me locked up all winter.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Winter here is *long*, Derek... but it's warmer here in the winter than there most of the time. Usually 10-25F with no wind. Winter's late breaking up though. Even now we've got snow in uncleared areas although if it keeps hitting 45F like it did today, it won't be for much longer!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Jim

When do the mosquitoes and the bugs show up ?

======= 



BigJimAK said:


> Winter here is *long*, Derek... but it's warmer here in the winter than there most of the time. Usually 10-25F with no wind. Winter's late breaking up though. Even now we've got snow in uncleared areas although if it keeps hitting 45F like it did today, it won't be for much longer!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

With a little good luck it'll stay warm for a few days until they hatch and them promptly freeze. If that happens a couple of times during the transition, the summers bugs will be down by 50% or so.

I haven't seen mosquitos yet,but saw my first fly today... on the outside of the window of my 4th floor office. If it stays warm they'll either hatch today or tomorrow. That's when I've got the cold snap ordered... after lots of eggs hatch but before they can reproduce.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

We headed on down towards the colder temps again after last weekend's 64F. I didn't pay attention to the forecast so thought I would be able to be outside with the dogs even if it was too wet for the golf cart yet.

Hardly any snow yet in the front yard and the lot in the middle of the cul-de-sac is cleared even though that is where most of the snow ends up getting pushed to by the city and the guys hired to plow driveways. It doesn't have anything shading it so it gets the sun all day whereas my front yard only really gets it from noon on or so. 

Haven't checked out back yet...too worried I am going to see one huge mud pit as the yard got a lot driving on towards the end of the fall because we were still doing projects there. Afraid I am going to end up re-seeding it and re-sodding part of the front due to winter kill and dog traffic. Only 20-30 rolls for the front, which is why we will re-sod instead of seed. Have to do it every few years as the dogs and the ice kill off a bit more each winter. No fun for me as I used to be a landscaper as a kid and I only get to watch it done and not allowed to complain if it doesn't get done to my standards. That rule got laid down to me a long time ago...any complaints then no workers  I was told I had to go by my Wife's and best friends judgment what looked good even if it was terrible


----------

